# Duck injured.



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

We think a friends dog might have attacked one of our ducks while they were visiting,it seems to not be able to balance well,isn't really eating much but is drinking water.

It also doesn't appear to be able to sit down properly,instead it just stands.

The skin isn't really torn open,it did have blood on it and is missing feathers on both sides under it's wings.

Biggest issue apart from not eating is,it will all of a sudden topple over and is unable to get itself back on it's feet.This also happened in the kiddy pond we have for them.

Thoughts,advice,opinions please.

Thanks.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't have ducks, only chickens, but I would separate her from the others, limit her movement, put some electrolytes in her water. Check her over thoroughly for any injuries that aren't visible. 
She might still be in a bit of shock. Might have an injured leg or even wing, something that throws her off balance.
Good luck and sorry to hear about this!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Feathers on ducks are really thick... there might be a laceration or a puncture you couldn't see. 
How long ago was the dog attack? 

If the duck isn't favoring an external injury where its sitting, and the bite was more than a day ago you are probably looking at a secondary infection having already set in and if that's the case you're going to need some serious antibiotics if you're going to save it. (And that's what it sounds like to me.)

Internal hemorrhage, or nerve damage is also possible and there's nothing at all you can do for that. 

In your position I would:
1. Give the duck another exam... put topical antibacterial wound cream on ANY punctures or tears I could find (neosporin, NFS puffer... SOMETHING)
2. Administer poultry antibiotics... if you can't get them, can't find them, or have to wait for them at the very least put some Apple Cider Vinegar in the water. If the bird is lethargic as well maybe put some sugar and/or caffine in the drinking water (I don't do the caffine thing but some swear by it.) Every hour can be vital. If you have to delay treatment for 4 or 5 hours to gather antibiotics and electrolytes and such that may be too late to do any good sometimes. 
3.Isolate the bird to keep an eye on it. 
4.Consider making the hard choice to prevent the bird from suffering.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

The attack was several days ago.
At first,after cleaning it up and putting iodine on the affected areas,it seemed to be doing okay,drinking,eating a little and mainly resting.
Now it seems that the balance thing is the biggest issue,it will fall over and not be able to right itself.

There doesn't appear to be any punctures or tears in the flesh,which seems odd to me.Instead it is basically 'bald' in two spots under its wings.

We have been feeding honey/sugar solution,it takes that,no interest in solid food really,although some bread in the water container was eaten at first,but not now.

I am leaning towards nerve damage,back/muscle injury causing the problem...but what do I know?Wings appear fine,so do its legs.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

This kind of thing comes up on the backyard chickens forum almost every day. 

Ducks heal quickly, so the wounds have probably already healed up. Without seeing the bird, I'm thinking secondary infection has set in given the symptoms. Saving it is a bit of a long shot, but if you can antibiotic it up in the water and keep her drinking and keep nutrition going into her system she may recover. If she stops drinking I don't think there is any hope.

If it were one of my ducks and she was going downhill very quickly, I'd consider ending her suffering.

Try not to feel too guilty, these things do happen when you keep birds no matter how careful you try to be.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Duck seems better this morning,steadier on its feet and ate a little on its own.
I think it falls over when it tries to preen or flap its wings,but only did it once during the night(yes,we had the duck upstairs in the house...LOL)

Hopefully it will keep improving.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Hooray!!!!
I'm so glad to hear! Keep up what you've been doing, like I mentioned further up they can heal fast (or go downhill fast) Hopefully the bird continues to fight it off.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

While I was gone this afternoon,it wasn't doing too well,Mrs oz thought it was dying,eyes dulled,and it was on its back.

But it seems better now,we are giving it antibiotics,electrolytes and pureed Manna pro 25% protein pellets.

I was thinking it might be having spasms causing it to fall over,but Mrs oz says it happens when the duck tries to stretch or preen.

If all fails,wondering what would be the quickest and least painful(to all of us...) way to dispatch the duck?


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

An update.
Idie(*I*njured *D*uck) is back to normal and quite healthy,appreciate all the help.:thumb:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad to hear it. Ducks have an amazing capacity to heal.


----------

